# Ema Skye is hot.



## Veho (Dec 29, 2008)

Ema Skye the stand-in for Maya, or Ema Skye the detective? Choose your answer carefully.






 Let's see. The problem is, she's kind of a bitch in AA 4...






 But the other one is sixteen!






 Objection! 16 years is too old for lolicon!











  Have you SEEN Mia!?











  You honor, the purpose of this inquiry is not to determine "Is Ema Sky hotter than Mia Fey?" but rather "Is Ema Skye hot?". Mia's hotness, while smokin', has no relevance to the case at hand! If the opposition wishes to claim Mia's hotness holds some relevance to the case of Ema's hotness, I must ask they prove it... with evidence! 












 Phoenix (or you the player, whichever you prefer) has been with both, Ema and Mia at some point during his career. Phoenix has only worked with Ema on one case and that was when she was a hyper spunky 15 year old (thus not being legal in some parts of the world) while Mia was in her 20s before she died and even after death, she is summoned back many times to help Phoenix in his cases. As mentioned before, Ema, nearly 7-10 years later, has become a cold ice queen unless you bribe her with Snackoos or a fingerprint duster. Not to mention she can be somewhat flaky. Mia, however, can not only retain her "goods" while being channeled, but she always has something to help you out with and has a much nicer personality. Between a smart and smokin' woman and another woman who stuffs her face whenever you even annoy her, the defense proposes that Mia is an easier fish to catch compared to Ema!












 Nice try. But look back. What have you proven? 'Mia Fey is a very nice, smoking hot lady. Nicer and hotter than Ema, certainly.' 





 As if anyone with eyes did not already know this! 





 Yes, Mia IS hotter than Ema, smarter, and nicer! And if that were the purpose of this trial, you might have managed a full acquittal! 





  But I must remind you again, the purpose of this trial is to determine 'is Ema Skye hot?', and ONLY to determine that fact! Mia Fey's hotness ...




_still has no relevance!_ 






















 Urk! (I thought I was on the right track...? Damn, I don't have any other options!) 
















 No fisher brags more about any fish but the one that got away, Trite. Ema is not nearly so objectionable as you claim. The unavailable ice queen angle is still quite attractive. Or would you really...



_turn down Franziska Von Karma as well?! _











 The defense would like to propose that Detective Skye is, indeed, a stone-cold fox, if you manage to snap her out of her bitchiness. As evidence, he would like to present various pieces of forensic investigation equipment, which make her instantly more personable. 





   Basically, if you date her, bring a fingerprinting kit. 











  ORDER! (bangs gavel)






 We're here to discuss if Ema Skye can be considered "hot". We aren't discussing if she's the hottest thing in the series, just does she qualify. Any more bickering about irrelevant topics will result in penalties! 



*To be continued...*


----------



## Man18 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hannah Hilton for the win


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 29, 2008)

^Generic looking blonde^


----------



## Man18 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> ^Generic looking blonde^


AKA porn star....


----------



## science (Dec 29, 2008)

oh my god her face is so ugly


----------



## moozxy (Dec 29, 2008)

butter face


----------



## Man18 (Dec 29, 2008)

she is actually pretty cute in the face but i cant find a good picture than the ones on my pc.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 29, 2008)

.....

Hannah Hilton has a face?
*checks again* 
Well I'll be damned, she _does_ have a face!
I didn't recognize it without an 'Oh!" expression, 
or something large in her mouth.

Well, with game characters and porn stars being mentioned, 
this thread must be about hot fictional characters.

So here's my 2 cents worth:






 Kaylee Frye: Ship's mechanic aboard the Firefly class vessel 'Serenity'.






























(Veho: Sorry to sidetrack from your excellent comic, but I've not played any of the Phoenix Wright games....yet.)


----------



## Law (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I'd hit it.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 30, 2008)

*MEOW*

*CARMELLDANSENN*


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 30, 2008)

Ice queen personalities are, ironically, usually seen as hot by certain demographics! And in the same vein, the weaknesses of an Ice Queen adds much more appeal to her as a character, therefore, Snackoos and fingerprint dusting kits add even more hotness to the bitchy detective known as Ema Skye! On a side note, it also affects Franziska von Karma in the same manner!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2008)

franzy for the win!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 30, 2008)

fransi is ugly!


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> fransi is ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









She's only cold because she has low self esteem.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed
remember that she has that whip tp whip PW and co fixed

that comic is so sute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no wonder she's "cold"0_o


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I like this Better.


----------



## da_head (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL 
that was awesome veho, keep em coming


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

a foolish fool who foolishly says im not perfect is a foolishly foolish fool




TASTE MAH WHIP DOOD


----------



## Raika (Dec 31, 2008)

Which Ema do you mean!



Spoiler










Or


Spoiler


----------



## Law (Dec 31, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is why people prefer PW over AJ


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'ed


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2009)

i like pearl


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> i like pearl


I second that.


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

>



:3


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 1, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> i like pearl


Oh, you like jailbait, huh?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

pearly hatez j00





this wins!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> pearly hatez j00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure does


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

_This_ wins.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 1, 2009)

I'M ONLY POSTING TO ACKNOWLEDGE MY LOVING OF ALL GYAKUTEN SAIBAN MATERIAL. 

P.S. I, FOR ONE, ONLY CARE ABOUT MIA AND MAYA.


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

THIS WINS!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

This wins


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

OBJECTION!





BetterThanU Ace Attorney





*BANG BANG BANG*





*TASER*





aww look you made her cry





did you just SLAP me





^





somehow this is weird.





ZVARRI!





"...!!!#@%"





"...."

Ergo, i win :3


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 2, 2009)

you all suck forgetting about godot and the blue badger. 

Even apollo was mentioned! ffs. 

Thanks for remembering about godot veho


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

>


Oh my, that man is sexy!


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)

:3


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> :3


wheres the other one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wanna see edgy and franny!
heres a godot


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

>


edgy and franzy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








badger


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

>


you win.


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 3, 2009)

Second greatest EOF topic ever, RADICAL being the greatest.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 4, 2009)

jdbye said:
			
		

> Second greatest EOF topic ever, RADICAL being the greatest.


of course!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> ^Generic looking blonde^



And that's what makes her perfect...


----------

